# You always give me sweet kisses



## RandyBratt

Hello,
How would I say in Tagalog:
*You always give me sweet kisses*   ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DotterKat

In Tagalog - Parati mo akong binibigyan ng matatamis na halik.


----------



## RandyBratt

Thanks, DotterKat!
xxx


----------

